# Diet



## davjan4 (Nov 24, 2010)

I've been researching diet for the last 5 years after curing myself of a blood sugar problem. In the prpping community, there is a high dependancy on wheat and other grains for food.
Big mistake.
Without going in to lots of details (it's late) here are what Ionsider to be ideal prep foods that are long lasting and healthy. 

1. Canned salmon.
2. Sardines
3. Beef tallow
4. Beef jerky
5. Pemmican. Thisis an ideal food since it's half fat. You can get it from US Wellness meats. They hae a new one coming out soon tha will store for 20 years.
5. Canned coconut milk
6. Freeze dried vegitables of all sorts.
7. Freeze dried fruit.

No wheat or grains here. 

Living on grains is a good way to be unhealthy in a TEOTWAWKI situation. Dr. William Davis goes into detail in "Wheatbelly", his recently published book. 

I eliminated grains frommy diet 5 years ago. Best thing I ever did. I now cook all of my food, nothing comes out of boxes. All vegitables, and meat and fish, with some berries thrown in. 

Optimize your health before that situaiton that you've been prepping for hits. 

Some good recources:
1. Marksdailyapple website
2. Dr. Davis' book "wheatbelly"
3. Tom Naughtons website fathead-movie.com

Thanks for listening. And remember, vitamins A, D, E and K are fat soluble. a low fat diet based on grains will not enable you to absorb these like you should.

Oh, and don't listen to the governments "food Pyramid" for dietary advice. We can see how well that has worked the past 20+ years...


----------

